# Base class divine caster with full base attack bonus?



## Slaved (Nov 11, 2007)

Does such a thing exist in 3.5?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 11, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> Does such a thing exist in 3.5?




Paladin and Ranger.

-Hyp.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you mean a Paladin or a Ranger?

Probably not...How Duskblade's have spoiled everyone...Now they want Divine versions!


----------



## rgard (Nov 11, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> Does such a thing exist in 3.5?




Best you could do maybe is to roll up a character that qualifies for Ur-Priest.  You get a 9th level divine spell at the 10th level of the PRC, but don't get as many spells as a Cleric.  I think 6th level is the earliest you can qualify for Ur-Priest.  That accounts for 15 of 20 levels.  Then take a class with full BAB for the remaining 5 levels...probably Duskblade.

You could do Duskblade to qualify for Ur-Priest, but would need to take the Skill Knowledge feat (UA page 81, using the special where you select one cross class skill as a class skill) to have bluff as class skill.  Duskblade has a full BAB and meets the base save requirements.  There are other pre-req skills and feats, but they should all fit within the first 5 levels of Duskblade.

That's the closest I think you could do to get a higher BAB with access to all the base cleric spells.  You should have at 20th level:

Duskblade 10/Ur-Priest 10 with...

1.  Ability to cast levels 0 to 9 divine spells (though less spells than a cleric)
2.  Ability to cast Duskblade spells (6 x 0, 8 x 1st, 7 x 2nd, 3 x 3rd)
3.  BAB = +17/+12/+7/+2
4.  Caster level 15 for your divine spells
5.  There is synergy too with the Duskblade's Arcane Channeling.  You can cast any Touch spell you know through your weapon.  This isn't limited to Duskblade spells.  They FAQ'd this.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Darklone (Nov 11, 2007)

Rainbow servant with text trumps table: Full wizard and cleric spellcasting. No good BAB though. 

If you don't like the paladin class, have a look at the UA prestige paladin, he's closer to cleric spellcasting.


----------



## nittanytbone (Nov 11, 2007)

The Divine Power spell makes your BAB equal to that of a fighter.  With Persistent Spell, it lasts all day.


----------



## brehobit (Nov 11, 2007)

There's one in house rules which is, if anything, underpowered I'd say.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1729282&postcount=5

Mark


----------



## Slaved (Nov 11, 2007)

I forgot to exclude paladin and ranger! I am trying to find a way to enter either of their respective prestige classes earlier than level 7 from something like straight cleric or straight druid.


----------



## Jack Simth (Nov 11, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Best you could do maybe is to roll up a character that qualifies for Ur-Priest.  You get a 9th level divine spell at the 10th level of the PRC, but don't get as many spells as a Cleric.  I think 6th level is the earliest you can qualify for Ur-Priest.  That accounts for 15 of 20 levels.  Then take a class with full BAB for the remaining 5 levels...probably Duskblade.



You can qualify at 5th to take the first level at 6th.  The core-class lead in is probably best as Bard-1/Fighter-1/Bard-2, 3, and 4/Ur-Priest X
Non-core, you want a Savage Bard-5 (UA Variant - changes the skills around a little, trades good Reflex for good Fort).
The main reason for grabbing a lot of bard levels is the skill requirements - Ur-Priest has a lot of them.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 12, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> I forgot to exclude paladin and ranger! I am trying to find a way to enter either of their respective prestige classes earlier than level 7 from something like straight cleric or straight druid.




Why not Clr4/Ftr1, say, which gets you into PrPal at 6th?

-Hyp.


----------



## brehobit (Nov 12, 2007)

brehobit said:
			
		

> There's one in house rules which is, if anything, underpowered I'd say.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1729282&postcount=5
> 
> Mark



OK, went back and edited it, because it _did_ seem too weak and lacked mechanical flavor.  I think it's still reasonably powered but more fun. I realize people don't tend to use non-published stuff but...


----------



## Nifft (Nov 12, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Why not Clr4/Ftr1, say, which gets you into PrPal at 6th?



 Seconded. This seems like the obvious path.

Barbarian 1 / Cleric 4 is another obvious path.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Slaved (Nov 12, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Why not Clr4/Ftr1, say, which gets you into PrPal at 6th?
> 
> -Hyp.




I am trying to keep the options as open as I can. That combination will have an experience penalty with many races.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 12, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> I am trying to keep the options as open as I can. That combination will have an experience penalty with many races.




Well, pick a race, then 

Alternatively, Ftr2/Clr3 or Bbn2/Clr3 will still get you in at level 6 with no penalty.

-Hyp.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 12, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> I am trying to keep the options as open as I can. That combination will have an experience penalty with many races.



 For all races, Ftr 2 / Cleric 3 is viable.

For all races, Barbarian 2 / Cleric 3 is also viable.

Dwarves & Half-Orcs can go Cleric 4 without penalty.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 12, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Dwarves & Half-Orcs can go Cleric 4 without penalty.




And humans and half-elves, of course.

-Hyp.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 12, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> And humans and half-elves, of course.



 Of course. 

I assumed he'd figured that bit out. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Darklone (Nov 12, 2007)

Crusader from Bo9S hasn't been mentioned IIRC. And don't forget Fighter4/Cleric1. Bad spellcasting but Melee Weapon or Ranged Weapon Mastery later.

Hmm. Makes me wanna try a PrPal archer with Divine Might, Battle Blessing, Practised Spellcaster and Ranged Weapon Mastery. Rather good Divine Favor as Swift action + Cha mod + 4 (WS+RWM) + Str mod + magic bow at nearly full BAB. Now where do I steal all those feats?


----------



## Kat' (Nov 13, 2007)

And don't forget Ranged Smite Evil...


----------

